# max hp ratings



## seadogg (Jun 17, 2008)

I have a 1991 key west 1700 cc sportsman . It does not have the placard that tells the max hp rating or max wieght ect. ect. If anyone could help , looking to upgrade the motor would like to add a yamaha 115 4 stoke weight is 401 pounds


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

That might be a little much . I run a 1993 Parker 17 , a heavier boat and I have a 90 Yammy 2 stroke . She gets up and goes just fine . You have to be careful as to how far your transom sinks down at idle and slower speeds as you don't want to be taking water over the stern . With a 115 that thing will fly . I have a buddy that has a similar boat to yours and just put a 50hp Honda 4 stroke on her and she does just fine .


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

The newer model has a maximum rating of 120 but 70 to 90 is reccomended http://www.keywestboatsinc.com/boats/1720cc.html


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

A 2 stroke 90hp Yam at 265lbs is what they are built for. 350-400lb 4 strokes and Mercs optimax(375lbs) will have the scuppers underwater and water on the deck at rest. A 90hp Etec at 300lb will be borderline. If you don't mind wet feet or are prepared to put plugs in your scuppers than go for it but that is very dangerous . JMTC


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

mine is 16.9ft and has a rating of 115. I have a 50hp johnson and it does great. Good luck.


----------

